# Movies?



## vivatheshadows (May 9, 2009)

Just wondering is there any movie that you want to see that is out or coming out?

I went and saw Star Trek so im all excited from it sooo yeahh. I also want to see Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## iBolt! (May 9, 2009)

The Wolfman for... um... obvious reasons =/

I also want to see Up, Transformers 2, and Night at the Museum 2.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 9, 2009)

Here's a list:

Star Trek, Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen, Terminator Salvation, Land of the Lost, Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince, Where the Wild Things Are, Sherlock Holmes, Ice Age 3: Dawn of the Dinosaurs, and Astro Boy.


----------



## frisse (May 10, 2009)

ailiens vs wikings, Transformers2, star trek, X-Men Orgins:Wolverine
http://www.rodakvarn.se/program/fakta/wolverine.htm


----------



## Aura (May 10, 2009)

Angels and Demons x3


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 11, 2009)

Star Trek was great XD

I really want to see Tormented and Night at the Museum 2 XD


----------



## Teracat (May 11, 2009)

Hell yeah Star Trek. Great movie.

Honestly, there isn't too much this year that I'm excited about. Transformers looks like it's going to be more of the same (explosions, confusing fight scenes, Shia LaBeoughgdfgh running), the new Harry Potter looks...okay. I honestly can't think of anything else.

Also, fun fact: In the two minute trailer for Transformers 2, there are 26 explosions.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 11, 2009)

Is Observe & Report still out?


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

I wonder why critiques rated star trek low, I thought it was the best movie out of the entire lot.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 11, 2009)

1: Hydra - yes, a SciFi Channel original is my most anticipated movie, despite how few manage to be "so bad it's good" or "kinda-sorta above average". The premise will probably be better than the film itself, but what the heck)

2: Raptor Ranch

3: Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus

4: Wyvern

5: Ice Age 3

6: Final Destination 4

7: Tree of Life - I think that's what it's called, at least. It's got dinosaurs, anyway.



Teracat said:


> Transformers looks like it's going to be more of the same (explosions, confusing fight scenes, Shia LaBeoughgdfgh running),



That's what I was expecting. Well, if you add "detestable to forgettable characters" and "the entire movie cliche catalog".

And yet, I'm almost tempted to see that movie out of morbid curiosity. But then I've already seen two bad Michael Bay movies this year and unfortunately they were more very generic/formulaic bad than funny bad or really-awful-but-highly-memorable bad.


----------



## Liam (May 11, 2009)

That is out?   That I want to see?
Ok.

It's a beautiful life
The shawshank redemption
My cousin vinnie
Some of the older Indiana Jones films.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (May 11, 2009)

Terminator: Salvation, even though it's got the dreaded PG-13 rating and will therefore invariably replace T3 as the series's black sheep.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Is Observe & Report still out?



Ugh, don't see that one, unless you like full frontal male nudity.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (May 11, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Ugh, don't see that one, unless you like full frontal male nudity.



Lemme guess: Judd Apatow is involved?

And no offense, but you're a furry. Cock can't be the squickiest thing you've seen.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 11, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Ugh, don't see that one, unless you like full frontal male nudity.



I've seen my own penis thousands of times before, I'll think I'll be fine.


I'm guessing you weren't a fan of _Watchmen_ then.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 12, 2009)

Terminator Salvation and X-Men Origins:Wolverine.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I've seen my own penis thousands of times before, I'll think I'll be fine.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you weren't a fan of _Watchmen_ then.



Never said I wasn't. I read the book and liked the movie.


----------



## Twylyght (May 16, 2009)

Star Trek was really good.  I liked it a lot.

Ice Age 3 
Transformers 2
I don't know about the GI Joe movie.  
Tim Burton's 9 looks interesting
Peter Jackson's District 9
Terminator: Salvation
Year One.  Jack Black is funny
Land of the Lost
Night at the Museum 2


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 17, 2009)

They all look so bad. I plan to see Drag Me to Hell but I'm not thinking it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> They all look so bad. I plan to see Drag Me to Hell but I'm not thinking it's going to be amazing.



I saw a trailer and it looked sweet but it's PG-13 so it's not going to be as extreme as Evil Dead


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I saw a trailer and it looked sweet but it's PG-13 so it's not going to be as extreme as Evil Dead


 That's the thing. I prolly won't be very unnerved by PG-13. How scary can it be?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 19, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> That's the thing. I prolly won't be very unnerved by PG-13. How scary can it be?



My friend is going to a pre-release screening of it tomorrow so I'll get a full report and tell everyone who wants to know what he thought. He's pretty reliable, he's been a horror junkie since he was a kid.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 20, 2009)

I'm totally up for Star Trek a third time. That movie has turned me into a manic fanboy. o.o 

Harry Potter HBP, Up (growing up is for squares), Angels and Demons, Night at the Museum 2


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 20, 2009)

Caddyshack again this past Saturday.


----------



## SipyCup (May 24, 2009)

I saw terminator Salvation and it was a good movie but nothing can beat Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Bonzzai (May 24, 2009)

There are plenty of movies I wanna see, some that have been out for a while, but I haven't gotten around to. :J

Right now I really wanna see Earth, Star Trek, and Transformers 2. :3
I'm really looking forward to the Alice in Wonderland that Tim Burton's working with, too.


----------



## Slim Shadey (May 25, 2009)

I saw Star Trek and I loved it! I liked X-men Origins too! Okay, I admit it. I'm into sci-fi.


----------



## SipyCup (May 25, 2009)

In my opinion i think Saving Private Ryan is the best. Even tho it was made in 1998, BEST MOVIE EVER. The whole thing is on youtube in 17 parts. Heres part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDEeO57PpLE


----------

